# Mitfahrgelegenheiten zu Rennen



## Midgetman (2. März 2012)

Der Thread fehlt hoffe ich noch. Bitte postet wann ihr zu welchen Rennen fahrt, wenn ihr noch jemanden mitnehmen könnt / wollt.

Ich (Bielefeld) biete:

13./14. April Kyffhäuser MTB Marathon Thüringen, Bad Frankenhausen
(6. Mai Schinderhannes MTB Marathon Ehrbachtal/Mainz)
(17. Juni Großalmerode MTB Marathon, Harz)
14./15. Juli XTERRA Thüringen, Friedrichroda
(5. August MTB Marathon Seiffen)
(11. August MTB Marathon Nordenau, Sauerland)

Termine in Klammern würde ich davon abhängig machen, ob sich noch Mitfahrer finden.


----------



## JENSeits (4. März 2012)

ich hänge mal etwas zum Dirtmasters an, wo ich aber nur als Zuschauer bin (finden aber durchaus Rennen statt!)

Ich hätte für 1 / 2 Personen Platz im Auto - Mittwoch bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Domme02 (4. März 2012)

feiner Thread. Habe aber noch nicht ganz meinen Rennkalender 2012 fertig...


----------



## pecto69 (4. März 2012)

Ich würde gerne an Rennen hier in der Nähe teilnehmen.
Gibts da was?

Dirk


----------



## RolfK (4. März 2012)

Hier sind auch Rennen z.B. in Detmold und Barntrup dabei

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm


----------



## pecto69 (4. März 2012)

Die Beiden habe ich letztes Jahr gesehen, weiß nicht ob Runden basierte Veranstaltunge was für nen Anfänger sind 

Okay, Boffzen werde ich mal starten....

Gerade noch Mal geschaut, 3 Rennen im Mai. hören sich von der Strecke gut an, bin dabei...

Dirk


----------



## Berrrnd (4. März 2012)

bei den rennen der challenge 4 mtb werden fast überall mehrere runden gefahren.

race to sky - 2 oder 4x10km
schäferwerk mtb cup - 2 oder 4x14km
kollerbeck - 5 oder 6x glaube 6km
allersheimer mtb cup (falls überhaupt dabei) - 1x53km
detmold - 3h lang eine 5km runde.


barntrup gibt es dieses jahr nicht.


----------



## pecto69 (4. März 2012)

Detmold und Barntrup habe ich einfach Angst das bei den ganzen Überrundungen 
manche Heißsporne beim Überholen einfach zu agressiv sind 

Dirk


----------



## pecto69 (19. März 2012)

Wer issn zum Bsp bei der *Challenge4MTB 2012 ?
*
k_star: Wären die Rennen in Boffzen und Dasseln was für einen Einsteiger?http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm


----------



## pecto69 (19. März 2012)

Okay, danke Dir!

Dirk


----------

